# Moving my existing ductwork



## ToolGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,

My husband and I are renovating our existing walk out basement.  The house was built in 1968 and looks like the existing finished basement was a DIY project.  Not bad, but very dated.  We have ripped out walls and the ceiling.  We would like to relocate some of the existing ductwork as it is currently located in the center of the main room and limits headroom.  We are pretty skilled at DIY, having rehabbed several homes from start to finish, is this type of project hard to do?  Can anyone provide advice or where to acquire more information?  We are not ones who like to pay for labor and the bids we have gotten seem unreasonable.
Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, ToolGirl:
We might have some good suggestions if we could see a rough drawing and some pictures of your situation. There are several of us here who would be glad to give it a try.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks,
I'll see what I can come up with.


----------

